# Screename's garage sale



## screename (Jan 4, 2005)

guys, I will have lots and lots of goodies including many used and new ADA goodies for sale coming up very soon!!! Here is a chance for the NASH boys to get a little discount or at least save on shipping and/or sales tax. I assure you my prices will be nice! If you want a heads up, please respond with an email address or a "please pm me" response and I will get you the price list and pics. I want the NASH guys to get first dibs but please remember it wont last long! Some items include lily pipes, diffusers, el-valve, lights, etc.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Yo, hit me up.


----------



## Grillmasterp (Mar 17, 2009)

"please pm me"


----------



## screename (Jan 4, 2005)

Everyone will get a list tomorrow. Special sale will end Sunday and all items not sold will be listed publicly.


----------



## beaver24 (Jan 4, 2009)

PM me!!!


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

PM me with your address.
Thanks


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Nice, Vans! Lemme know too!


BTW, I have few strands of butterfly. Give me few weeks to grow it out.


----------



## screename (Jan 4, 2005)

Ok everyone should have a price list. no pms please. email ony. Thanks!


----------



## screename (Jan 4, 2005)

Paul, cant wait to get some thanks bro.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

screename said:


> Ok everyone should have a price list. no pms please. email ony. Thanks!


I did not get one.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Me neither


----------



## screename (Jan 4, 2005)

I dont know whats up with APC pm system. Resent to the both of you. Pm me your emails if you dont see it. 

Pollen glass sold
one set of lily pipes sold


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I will pass, thanks for the heads up.


----------

